# Apartment Rent



## Kiranxxx (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, Need some advice please. We have purchased a apt in Dubai and are coming over in Jan looking to rent this out. Does anyone know how I would transfer the rent over to my UK bank account?

I need to have everything organised before we fly over.

I believe rent is normally paid in 2 cheques.

Would I need to open a bank account over there?

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Where abouts is the apartment?


----------



## Kiranxxx (Nov 29, 2011)

It's JLT Lake View Tower


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Kiran, you can open an account with your visit visa that the tenant can pay the rent cheques into. I need to pm you about the rest but you need to make 5 posts first so that I can send you a message.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Kiranxxx said:


> Hi, Need some advice please. We have purchased a apt in Dubai and are coming over in Jan looking to rent this out. Does anyone know how I would transfer the rent over to my UK bank account?
> 
> I need to have everything organised before we fly over.
> 
> ...


If you are going to use a Real Estate Company to find you tenants and manage the property, why dont you get the cheques paid into there business account and then get them to transfer the majority of the money to a commerical currency exchange company(after you have opened an account with the commerical currency exchange company). They will send the money to you in the UK at an exchange rate which is a lot better than bank exchange rates.


----------



## Kiranxxx (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Wundabug, can you pm to another email account?


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it two bedroom am looking to rent a place jan/feb


----------



## Kiranxxx (Nov 29, 2011)

No sorry it's a Studio Apt.


----------



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Kiranxxx said:


> No sorry it's a Studio Apt.


Hi is it furnished, I am looking to rent a furnished studio from beginning of Feb 2011

Regards
Steve


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If anyone needs furniture one of my friends has just sold an apt and has everything for sale. He never actually lived in the place so it is all brand new with some of the stuff never even unwrapped or unboxed. There is a 3 2 1 leather suite, dinning room and occasional tables, king sized 4 poster bed and two single beds, water cooler surround sound system, tv and tv unit.


----------



## Kiranxxx (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, It's not furnished, to be honest were are going over to sign paperwork, and get the keys and then will try and rent out while we are there. If this means we need to get it furnished then we will arrange when we are out there. 
Projectman - how long are you looking to rent out for as we want someone long term, can I contact you by PM?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Kiranxxx said:


> Hi Wundabug, can you pm to another email account?


Have sent you a message


----------



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Kiranxxx said:


> Hi, It's not furnished, to be honest were are going over to sign paperwork, and get the keys and then will try and rent out while we are there. If this means we need to get it furnished then we will arrange when we are out there.
> Projectman - how long are you looking to rent out for as we want someone long term, can I contact you by PM?


Hi Kiran, 
you have enough posts now, I have sent you a PM

Regards
Steve


----------

